# My first experience ordering plastisol transfers!!



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I took an order to do 100 shirts for a benefit dice run. It's 100 black shirts 50 long sleeve and 50 short. I designed the shirt for them and decided that trying plastisol would be a lot easier and cheaper than trying to cut and weed that many shirts. I looked up some companys on this forum to try and versatrans and transfer express came up along with many others. I ordered samples from both that day. Two days later I got both sample packages, but since I'd heard that versatrans was cheaper I decided to start with their test package first. To my surprise every sample went on flawlessly! Even the glitter and foil came out perfect. 

On Thursday I decided to call and get all the details to order. I spoke with an extremely helpful individual named Cindy in sales. She was absolutely fantasic. I've never used plastisol transfers before and she walked me though everything step by step. 

Late Friday afternoon I submitted my paperwork to open an account and by Monday my account was all set up and ready to go. I called Cindy back to ask how to place my order and once again she took me though step by step over the phone. I had a minor setback with the art department, but I spoke with Carol, yet another fantastic person to work with. She straightened eveything all out super fast.

I approved my artwork today and it should print out and ship today. I'm thrilled with how everything worked out.

They have just been fantastic. I can't say enough nice things about them. As a newbie I didn't have a clue where to start. They made it virtually painless.

I'll post pictures of my finished product later this week!!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I use Versatrans depending on what I need and gang yields. Their signature product has been great. I would not hesitate suggesting them to anybody. I have not used the foils or glitter so I'll look forward to your pics.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Good to hear.. It will be nice to see the photos!
GJ


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this post, It is a nice breath of fresh air to read a postive note,! Informational and to the point. 
Thank you I know this will help others,, 
MMM


----------

